# snack time



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2010)

got a couple of good games this afternoon & i gots lots of cold ones so now some snack mix.
one has some extra kick with louisiana hot sauce
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





hickory smoke


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh my mom always use to make snack mix but never in the smoker. That would be interesting.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2010)

if you liked moms then you will really like this keep temp down around 200° to 215° for round 90 mins


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

Theres another reason I like this place so much. Smoked trail mix now who would have thunk that. Nobody in the sane world thats for dsure.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 24, 2010)

Been smoking Chex mix a long time here-sure is good stuff.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2010)

sure-nuff good with cold ones


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a chex mix smoker too... but I bet mine doesn't taste as great as yours Terry. Looks fantastic!!


----------



## john dice (Jan 25, 2010)

This confirms my idea of smoking goldfish crackers. Now I have a good base for how long to smoke thanks.


----------

